# [Risolto] ebuild

## antonellocaroli

Ho una ebuild che installa un binario ma con due "sorgenti" diversi, in base al fatto se sono attive o meno le cpu_flags avx2

```
SRC_URI="

amd64? ( !cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( ........................................... ) )

amd64? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( ............................................ ) )

"

```

adesso il problema é che devo applicare una patch al binario, ma la patch é diversa in base al binario da installare

ho provato

```
src_prepare() {

     default

     if ( cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ) ; then

       patchelf --replace-needed ...................................................... || die

       patchelf --replace-needed ...................................................... || die

      else

       patchelf --replace-needed ...................................................... || die

       patchelf --replace-needed ...................................................... || die

     fi

}
```

ma  ( cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ) non é un comando conosciuto......

come posso procedere?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Ho una ebuild che installa un binario ma con due "sorgenti" diversi, in base al fatto se sono attive o meno le cpu_flags avx2
> 
> ```
> SRC_URI="
> 
> ...

 

Ok risolto...

```
if use cpu_flags_x86_avx2 ; then

....................

```

----------

